# Windows Server 2003 Papierkorb einstellungen



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen Windows Server 2003. Hierbei wird wenn man eine Datei löscht, dirkt gelöscht und nicht erst in den Papierkorb verschoben. Wie kann ich das nun einstellen das er die Dateien erst in den Papierkorb verschiebt und man muss diesen dann eigenständig leeren. Habe schon versucht Papierkorb > Eigenschaften > Dateien direkt löschen. Da war aber kein Häkchen gesetzt.


Kann mir da jemand helfen?


LG Siiirah


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Auf allen Partitionen?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man den Papierkorb auch fuer verschiedene Partitionen einzeln einstellen.

Ich find den eh ueberfluessig. Man sollte schon wissen was man loescht.
Und wenn man so dumm ist und was falsches loescht, dann hat man es auch verdient, dass die Daten weg sind.

Ich z.B. deaktiviere meinen Papierkorb, weil ich keine Lust darauf habe eine Datei nach dem Loeschen nochmal loeschen zu muessen weil sie nur in den Papierkorb gewandert ist.
Schon schrecklich genug, dass ich immer Muell rausbringen muss, da will ich sowas nicht auch noch auf dem Computer simulieren.


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

Ja das ist auf Global gestellt, also alle Festplatten  Wobei nur eine drinnen ist...




> Ich find den eh ueberfluessig. Man sollte schon wissen was man loescht.
> Und wenn man so dumm ist und was falsches loescht, dann hat man es auch verdient, dass die Daten weg sind.




Habe gestern ausversehen was  gelöscht und da ist es mir halt aufgefallen. Sehe das nicht als dummheit an...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Wenn Du eine Datei loeschst, welche Meldung kommt da?
Dass sie in den Papierkorb verschoben werden soll, oder dass sie endgueltig geloescht werden soll?

Klemmt vielleicht eine Shift-Taste? Wenn mit gedrueckter Shift-Taste loescht wird auch nicht in den Papierkorb verschoben. (ich mein es war Shift)


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

Nein das mit der Shit-Taste kann net sein, da ich sonst ja auch immer nur großschreiben würde wenn kein Keplog drinnen ist.

Da kommt direkt die Meldung "Möchten Sie "blabla.txt wirklich löschen?"

Also man sieht ja auch an den Bildchen was da rechts drann ist ob das in den Papierkorb geht oder ob das direkt gelöscht wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Siiirah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein das mit der Shit-Taste kann net sein,


Die Taste haett ich auch gern. 

Hmm, vielleicht irgendein RegistrySetting oder einfach nur Schluckauf?
Warum sitzt Du eigentlich an einem 2K3-Server und tipperst im Internet rum?


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

der server steht neben meinem Laptop 


meinte natürlich die Shift-Taste



was meinste mi irgendeinem Regeintrag?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Dass es moeglicherweise einen Eintrag in der Registry geben koennte, der grundsaetzlich dafuer sorgt, dass alle Dateien sofort geloescht werden, dieser Eintrag aber nicht bewirkt, dass das entsprechenden Haekchen in den Einstellungen des Papierkorbs gesetzt wird.


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

hmmm, ja okay...

aber weiter bringt mich das nicht ganz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Schon nach Viren/Spyware/Adware gescannt?
Oder mal in der M$ Knowledge Base gesucht?


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon nach Viren/Spyware/Adware gescannt?
> Oder mal in der M$ Knowledge Base gesucht?





1. Ja
2. In was gesucht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

In der Microsoft Knowledge Base.


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

Was soll das sein? Sowas in der art wie die MS Hilfe?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Wer hat Dich eigentlich an einen Server gesetzt? ? ?
Wuerdest Du die Zeit die Du hier nutzt um nachzufragen was das ist nutzen um den Begriff einfach mal in Google einzugeben, dann wuesstest Du laengst wo Du sie findest und was es ist.


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

> Wer hat Dich eigentlich an einen Server gesetzt? ? ?




Bin Praktikant und habe vorher noch nicht wirklich was mit Server einstellungen zutun gehabt. Soll nun gucken wo das Problem liegt, das der die Dateien Automatisch löscht...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Ich hoffe es ist kein Produktionsserver.

Bitte schoen: http://support.microsoft.com/


----------



## Siiirah (8. September 2005)

Naja findet man nichts dazu...wohl ersteinmal pech gehabt...




oder hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------

